# blinking light



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

Hey everyone. I have a '97 200sx se-r and yesterday my car stalled. When i turned it back on the airbag light was blinking. The blinking hasnt gone away since it happenend. Does anyone know what is wrong and how i can fix this?


----------



## Platinum200 (Aug 20, 2002)

Im no expert, but I would try disconnecting the battery and letting everything reset... Leave it disconnected for the better part of an hour...
If that don't work, and you want to try EXTREME MEASURES;
Take out your gauge cluster and take out the bulb for the airbag light...
good luck


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Possibly either a bad airbag control module or the dealer needs to reset the flashing light.


----------



## 97PocketRocket (Jul 31, 2002)

I hate that damn light...mine's still blinking, one of these days I'm yanking that useless government issue piece of sh*t out of the dashboard, heh


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

thanx guys, im gonna unplug it for the night and tell you tomorrow if it worked


----------



## lovemysan (Jan 31, 2003)

got this off 240sx.org I had the same problem with my 96 pickup It started blinking right after a tuneup and this fixed. The dealer said it was a bad control module($600) con artist

Air Bag Light Blinks 


The check Air Bag light in the console of my '95 has been flashing for almost 8mos. Is there a way to reset or disconnect it?

Eric Perkins

Response

I had the same problem when I first got my car, about 25k miles, it turned out to be a bad air bad sensor or something like that, fully under warranty though.

To reset this light.... 

Open driver door 
Get in 
Shut door 
Turn ignition to the on position The one that will go all the way, but not to start car) 
Open door 
Reach down with your right hand if your a rightty 
Press the door ajar sensor button thing (7) times 
Shut door 
Start your car.....

Takes practice to nail it right though. Any problems, just ask me...


Shawn Schembri


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

is that true about all that 7 times on the door pin thing cause that just doesnt sound right at all


----------



## HardlineFan (Jul 3, 2003)

I think the DOME LIGHT BUTTON is A HOAX. Get REAL. Dealer Wants to charge to look at it. 

New features or new Tech ;sucks because you always have to pay for it. Power Windows, Power Locks, is a joke.

Now, I have to Pay to fix that stupid ABS Flashing Warning Light that came on when my father gave me a battery jump.


----------



## mechagrover (Jul 9, 2003)

Using the dome light button is NOT A HOAX. I used it myself after having my airbag light on for over a year (previously fixed at the dealer). 

If there is a serious problem it probably won't work, as it is just a way to reset the connections.


----------



## Chrish_jr (Aug 12, 2003)

I have to say its not a hoax as well. At first I thought it was just some sort of joke, but it worked for me on a 97 Sentra GXE

-Christian


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

*NOT A HOAX* it works. I just got it to work in my car and it is a real solution.

the driver's door sensor has 3 pins plus a ground, the other door sensors only have 1 pin plus a ground. In the driver's sensor, one of the pins is used to control the dome light and the cluster light (just like all the other door sensors). The other 2 pins, go to the airbag computer.

either way, I finally got it to work. The key is doing everything as fast as possible. You will notice that when you put the car into the "on" position, the airbag light will stay on for about 5 seconds and then either go off or blink. you must do the whole process before it begins to blink. This is the mistake I made in the first few tries.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

HardlineFan said:


> *Dealer Wants to charge to look at it. *


 well, duh, the dealer charges for everything. They'll prolly charge you $45 just to change a headlight bulb. When my CEL went on, I asked how much to reset the computer and the wanted $72 just to look, then they would prolly hit me with some bogus repair bill b/c they'll say I have a bad (whatever) sensor.

I went home and reset the computer in 10 minutes with a screw driver.


----------



## Chrish_jr (Aug 12, 2003)

*off topic from the blinking light issue*



1997 GA16DE said:


> *well, duh, the dealer charges for everything. They'll prolly charge you $45 just to change a headlight bulb. When my CEL went on, I asked how much to reset the computer and the wanted $72 just to look, then they would prolly hit me with some bogus repair bill b/c they'll say I have a bad (whatever) sensor.
> 
> I went home and reset the computer in 10 minutes with a screw driver. *


yep, they charged me $50 just to tell me that a $7.56 front engine seal was leaking and then tried to talk me into paying them $300 to put it in. And to think that the dealership charges (around here anyways) $45 to hook up to your cars control system just to tell you the "emissions system has a malfuntion". For $45 they should of been able to tell me if the O2 sensor, cat. , pcv, or gas cap was the cause of the problem.  

*small note* it was the gas cap that was keeping my check engine light constantly on.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

it's amazing b/c the dealership has a scanner on them. They just hook up the scanner to the plug under the fuses and the machine reads out the OBDI or OBDII code in seconds.

LOL at the gas cap thing. I kno how it is, the fuel system is a real bitch with the perge system.


----------

